# Shelby07's H-Town Herf #3 at Robust's



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here we are again. This was a great Herf. Mark brought some awesome cigars for everybody! And we had so much fun sitting around BSing and joking around. This time dHutch (David) got to make it and BullyBreed (Joe) brought his wife (Jen) with him, and than there is me and my baby vegasgirl (Tiffany). You will also see a pic of Cigar Diva (Lynn) and DanRichmond (Dan) hard at work putting price tags on some new Tatuajes. And those pics Joe posted of the cigars he got, there they are in his pocket


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

This is what makes the cigar community what it is! amazing herf!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like a great time!! Bullybreed is going to need bigger pockets.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wish I still lived in TX!! Looks like you guys had a blast!!


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a grand time. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Awesome pics! Man, that one of Mark and Hutchy staring each other down is hilarious!


----------

